# How to Get Referral letter & HAP ID



## samper (Nov 24, 2010)

AOA/Hi,

You will get my timelines from my signatures, I am unable to get Referral letter and HAP ID from my online processing system, my medical link is not active, anybody have knowledge how can I will get both things for medical.

Regards
Samper


----------



## ashleigh7 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi Samper,

What you have to do is access DIBP's 'My Health Declarations' service (Link is My Health Declarations, then click 'Start My Health Declarations'. You'll have to fill in the info required on there, then at the end the website will generate a referall letter. On the referral letter, your HAP ID will also be written.


----------



## samper (Nov 24, 2010)

ashleigh7 said:


> Hi Samper,
> 
> What you have to do is access DIBP's 'My Health Declarations' service (Link is My Health Declarations, then click 'Start My Health Declarations'. You'll have to fill in the info required on there, then at the end the website will generate a referall letter. On the referral letter, your HAP ID will also be written.


Hi, 

Thanks for reply, This is for those who has not submit application at yet not for those who already lodge applications.

Regards
Samper


----------



## ashleigh7 (Nov 13, 2013)

samper said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for reply, This is for those who has not submit application at yet not for those who already lodge applications.
> 
> ...


Why not ask your CO? Just tell them that the link to obtain the HAP ID is not working, I'm sure they'll understand


----------

